# Stripping plastic models



## walnuts666 (Aug 27, 2007)

I am redoing my Ork models. I don't want to paint over them I want to strip them.My painting has gotten a lot better in the last year. I used to paint models many years ago and techniques I used to use are coming back to me. I want to know if there is a way to strip plastic models without ruining them.
:shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok::shok:


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Try Methylated Spirits. It doesn't damage the mini at all.
It's what I use. It does wonders.


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

How to Strip Paint Using Simple Green


----------



## Ezekial Lightning (Oct 30, 2007)

What are methylated strips?!?! I thought simplp green only worked for metal models!


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Methylated Spirits. not strips.

It's a chemical that stinks like crap and is a cleaning angent. Put some in a cup with the models and leve them there for about 5 mins. Use an old tooth brush to scrub the paint off.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I find woman do it best.

All you need is a bat and determination... nah only kidding. 

Oven cleaner works best in my experience. Fairy Power Spray in the Uk, i'm not sure what kind you have over there.


----------



## walnuts666 (Aug 27, 2007)

Fairy Power Spray??? Sounds like something that comes out of tinkerbell's ass:biggrinHA,HA). Thanks for the advice I will try the oven cleaner. I hope it does not melt the models.


----------



## Brother Shrike (Nov 1, 2007)

try mr muscle oven cleaner.


----------



## moc065 (Oct 31, 2007)

Brake fluid works extremely well and all you need is an old toothbrush a few minutes... then wash the figure off with water.

Simply Green works in the same manner; but it will take a few minutes extra (a lot safer for you though)... Dip the figure, give it a scrub, repeat as neccesary and then wash off with warm water. It took me about 1 hour to do up a Tau Hammer Head that had 3 layers of paint on it, and it came down to almost bare plastic.

Try Simply Green, it works well if you can find it.


----------



## MadHatter (Nov 27, 2007)

I have found Krud Kutter works really well and is safe on plastics. Though you should wear rubber gloves.


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

I second the recommendation for Simple Green. It's fairly safe and non-toxic to work with and it does a great job of removing paint while not hurting the plastic.


----------

